# Internship starting in Dubai



## MisterO (Nov 3, 2012)

Dear members,

I hope you are all doing fine. I will soon come to Dubai for my internship of approximately 6 months.

I have a question about some points:
- The company is located in Dubai Investment Park, it's around 20 minutes with the car from Marina right? How is life in Dubai Investment Park in general?

- I want to rent a car for 6 months, I just want a cheap car. I am 21 years old and I don't have a VISA. Will that be a problem? (Every 2 months I will go to Abu Dhabi or something to re-valid my passport to stay in Dubai, that is also possible right?)

- Wich phone provider do I have to choose? (Have an iPhone, I need internet and just 200 minuts or something a month --> I don't want any contract)

- I also want to become a member of a gym near Dubai Investment Park, any tips and idead about the amount a month?

Keep in mind, just a student and the cheaper the better otherwise I have to use my creditcard lol..:clap2:

If you have any other tips you think I should have if I am there or should do, I would love to hear it because I don't know anyone there in Dubai.

Thanks!

MisterO


----------



## MisterO (Nov 3, 2012)

Ow forgot to mention, will be there in January till the end of July..


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

MisterO said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I hope you are all doing fine. I will soon come to Dubai for my internship of approximately 6 months.
> 
> ...


DIP is a sprawling industrial zone although there is a residential part, worth considering if you don't want to commute, and there are gyms etc.

You can usually rent are car without visa depending on where your licence, at 21 there are restrictions on engine size.

Du or Etisilat


----------

